# Stolen Stumpjumper in DC



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

You can't imagine how pissed I am. I moved in with my gf about a month ago and reluctantly put my bike in the 'cage' where everyone stores their bikes. This is an upscale condo building in a 'gentrified' area of DC. 

The bike cage area is on the 3rd floor of an underground garage, right near where I park my car. You can only get to the cage by going through the garage itself, which has 2 remote doors, only accessed by people who park down there, or through the building, which has two swipe points (main door and elevator). Then the cage is fenced in and locked with a chain and combo lock, combo known only to building residents. My bike was locked with a u-lock/cable around a 4" pole inside the cage. 

I went to ride the bike down to a bar on friday for HH and I notice the cage chain is just hanging there. Figured someone just left it unlocked accidentally. Nope, my bike is gone. U-lock is sitting in 2 pieces on the ground. I then notice the chain to the fence has been cut. It was by far the nicest bike in the cage and was in there only 2 weeks before it disappeared. Coincidently, it was in there at least a week before I even bought the lock. A fat lot of good that did. I guess now my gf understands why there was absolutely no chance I was putting my S-works Tarmac down there...


Amazing what you can do with probably 30 seconds, a cordless grinder and a good ol' ghetto attitude about respecting others' property...

Here is the bike is question, 2010 Stumpjumper Comp. 










If you happen to see the bike or parts (Fox fork, elixir R hydraulic disc brakes, X7/X9 shifters/FD/RD) for sale anywhere like CL or whatever, please shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sucks dude. Hopefully the thief will ride it without a helmet, crash and make himself a 'tard.

No love lost for bike thieves.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

That sucks.... You forgot to mention, maintenance or service people have access to that area? An unsupervised service person could have done it. And of course, they'd probably have the tools with them already.... Mention this because that happened to a buddy, the good thing in his case is that he could pin-point the exact day that this happened and they indeed found that it was an outside service contractor that swipe the bike.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

L_Johnny said:


> That sucks.... You forgot to mention, maintenance or service people have access to that area? An unsupervised service person could have done it. And of course, they'd probably have the tools with them already.... Mention this because that happened to a buddy, the good thing in his case is that he could pin-point the exact day that this happened and they indeed found that it was an outside service contractor that swipe the bike.


It is possible and has crossed my mind. The only thing that irks me is that the bike cage is pretty far away from the elevator area and really anything else that might need 'maintenance or service'. Plus, my bike was locked up behind a big concrete column, so the only part of it even visible from the outside is the rear wheel. That means the theif is either someone that periodically surveys the cage for bikes, or someone that uses it on a regular basis. Either way, you'd need access to the building or garage, which means you have to live or work there. And you must be either constantly looking to steal bikes or you ride one yourself.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Ugh, that sucks! I'll keep an eye out for it and/or parts.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Did you file a complaint with the property owner/manager?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

tsunayoshi said:


> Did you file a complaint with the property owner/manager?


Yes, that's actually the first thing I did. My gf is very close with the property manager, so we notified them right away. They are going to talk about it at the next board meeting, not sure what exactly though. I kind of feel like they are partially responsible, especially since the outer remote-operated garage door has been broken and wide open for weeks now. Would make it easier for any riff-raff to get down in the garage since they only have one door to go through. 

That being said, I still want to set up a bait bike or something to find this DB. Like I said before, they have to live in the building to have access to the 3rd floor garage on a regular basis. Otherwise, how would they even know my bike was there? I'll just hold onto hope that one day I see someone walk in or out of the building with my bike. I wouldn't hesitate to beat their face in.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I am sure you are checking CL on a regular basis to check if they are trying to unload it. Good luck!


----------



## Cheerios (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Corn.
I lived in a Metropolitan apt in Arlington in a similar setup for the bike cage. I had to sneak my good bike up to my apt because they had a policy that no bikes could be stored in the apts.

Two points:
1. If your building has a similar policy, and you abided by their rules and took reasonable precautions, I suggest you make sure they know. Not sure if you have tenant rights if only your gf is on the legal docs.

2. Despite all the garage entry control points, the stairwells might be unlocked in the garage for fire escapes. Ours were, and I used them when I forgot my swipe card,

Will be watching the F'burg area for you.


----------



## irishstu (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry man. I hope you get your bike back. No CCTV coverage, even at the exits?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Cheerios said:


> Sorry for your loss Corn.
> I lived in a Metropolitan apt in Arlington in a similar setup for the bike cage. I had to sneak my good bike up to my apt because they had a policy that no bikes could be stored in the apts.
> 
> Two points:
> ...


Luckily, I don't believe any rule exists. My Tarmac is and will always be stored in the condo. I've walked right through the main lobby in full cycling attire with my bike and nobody said a word. They seem to be pretty decent with rules like that. And thanks for looking out. 

Oh, and the stairs also have swipe key access to get in and out. I think the only way out of the garage without a swipe key is the emergency exits near the garage doors. However, if this was an inside job like I suspect, the theif might have had a swipe key.



L_Johnny said:


> I am sure you are checking CL on a regular basis to check if they are trying to unload it. Good luck!


Of course. I'm searching for specialized and stumpjumper just above every day. 



irishstu said:


> Sorry man. I hope you get your bike back. No CCTV coverage, even at the exits?


Thanks man. There are a few cameras, but its tough for me to figure out exactly when the bike was taken. There is a grey area of probably a week or so from the last time I remember checking on the bike, to when I noticed it missing. The cage was very close to where I park my car, so I generally take a peek over there, but I kinda stopped after I actually had a lock on the bike inside the cage. Obviously, that was no help. I think the cameras are only at the garage doors, so again if the theif had a swipe, we'd be going through days of video for nothing.



Finally got ahold of my renters insurance and they seem to be covering the loss. Only a $500 deductible, so at least I'll get a little money back. I'm still going to be looking for the bastards.


----------

